# Presentation Software Advice



## Brandon Sexton (Mar 14, 2016)

I'm looking for a presentation software that we can use for a large seminar. I need to be able to load/cue powerpoint presentations while another presentation is running. I'm also looking for a stage monitor feature with confidence monitor and countdown clock. The presenters will need to control the advancing of the slides.

Any suggestions? Price is not to much of an issue... looking for a professional look!

Thanks!
Brandon


----------



## rphilip (Mar 14, 2016)

Loading a presentation while a presenter clicks through another will be fun for any program. Id suggest two computers alternating. 

Check out ProPresenter from Reneved Vision.


----------



## coldnorth57 (Mar 14, 2016)

I do events like this and we use as many as three laptops and a video switcher


----------



## brin831 (Mar 21, 2016)

4 computers ... primary backup ppt ... tracking with cue video switcher Barco is pretty much standard and primary backup for next presentation also running cue system


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Mar 24, 2016)

2 laptops, minimum, and a D'San PerfectCue to cue them both.


- Jordan Wolf


----------



## Brandon Sexton (Mar 28, 2016)

Thanks everyone for your help! After trying Propresenter 6 and then trying a custom (complicated) VMWare presentation computer running 3 virtual computers, we decided on a 4 computer setup. Computer 1 is the control pc that robocopies the presentation files to the other 3 computers. Computers 2 and 3 are presentation computers that run through a HDMI switcher. Computer 4 is clock/timer computer with stage messaging (aka notepad text). All are controlled with VNC connections. This seems solid but I sure wish that VMWare pc worked out... that's the geek in me. :0) 

Howlingwolf I like the idea of using some device to cue the presentations. Thanks for the suggestion that type of device would make raise the quality of our presentations. We are thinking in the future we need to add a talking head video feed so that might help there as well.


----------



## howlingwolf487 (Mar 29, 2016)

Brandon Sexton said:


> Howlingwolf I like the idea of using some device to cue the presentations. Thanks for the suggestion that type of device would make raise the quality of our presentations. We are thinking in the future we need to add a talking head video feed so that might help there as well.


D'San also makes a unit that can control 4 computers at a time, and it is linkable with more units for expansion.

I've seen this used to cueing of simultaneous, multi-language presentations.

Another company is called Interspace Industries, and they make similar products.


----------

